# New Classified site?



## CaliDave (Aug 26, 2005)

This has probably been asked before, but I can't seem to find it.

At some point are we going to have an udated classified page. 
Something that we could write our own ads, provide pictures and such? 

Roger's site www.hotdeeds.com never totally took off. but even something simple like that would be great


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 26, 2005)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> This has probably been asked before, but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> At some point are we going to have an udated classified page.
> Something that we could write our own ads, provide pictures and such?
> ...



I know of no activity on this front.  Suggestion: contact TUG's founder and owner, Bill Rogers, if this is something you'd like to see.  It seems like a natural progression to the underlying database work that is currently in progress (first the ratings, now the reviews, next the classifieds after the review work is done?)  You can send him a private message through the bbs via username bill/tug or email him at tug@tug2.net.  You can even give him a link to this thread.


----------



## CaliDave (Sep 16, 2005)

Doug,

I did as you suggested and emailed Bill. No reply and it's been three weeks.


----------



## CaliDave (Sep 18, 2005)

I failed to mention. I get plenty of emails from Bill when its time to renew my membership.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 18, 2005)

Then keep bugging him.  He's the only one that can authorize taking this on, as the programmer takes his marching orders from Bill.


----------



## Amy (Sep 27, 2005)

Piggybacking on this thread -- do we have someone new in charge of updating the classified ads?  In the past my ads always post or get updated within just a couple of days of my submission, even though the auto-reply says it takes about a week.  (I have posted both rental and sale ads on TUG a couple of times a year since 2001.)  Maybe I was just lucky with the timing of my previous submissions.  But in the past months I've been frustrated with the timing of the ad updates/posts, which have been noticeably slower.  Five days and listing still not posted.  Same thing happened with the last ad I listed this summer.  This added to the fact that all other online rental avenues allow instanteous posts/edits has caused me to conclude that unless a new classified section is introduced, this will be the last time I list on TUG classified ads.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes, we have had one of our ad manager volunteers step down after several years of devoted service.  The new manager is learning the ropes and should be up to speed shortly.


----------



## Amy (Sep 28, 2005)

Glad to hear.  Thanks.


----------

